# Hot Cocoa Soap



## krissy (Oct 27, 2010)

my DD chose the scent and the way it looks, she loves hot chocolate! it has darkened up a lot, to almost a chocolate cake color on bottom since i took this pic. this is the one that had a weird separation thing going on last week too




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MrsFusion (Oct 27, 2010)

Looks great!  Yummy!


----------



## pixybratt (Oct 27, 2010)

that is great how did you get the top so white


----------



## ewenique (Oct 27, 2010)

Looks delish!


----------



## Sunny (Oct 27, 2010)

oh krissy, I LOVE it!!


----------



## coral (Oct 28, 2010)

nice soap


----------



## velitasyjaboncitos (Oct 28, 2010)

mmmm I can eat it!


----------



## agriffin (Oct 28, 2010)

That looks yummy, Krissy!


----------



## glenolam (Oct 28, 2010)

Very yummy indeed!

Did you use a brown mica or cocoa powder?


----------



## krissy (Oct 28, 2010)

thanks everyone!  this soap smells good enough to eat! 

@pixy~ that is the color of my soaps if i dont put any color in them 

@glenolam~ i did use about 2 tsp of cocoa mix but i didnt need to. the FO's darkened it up so much.


----------



## pixybratt (Oct 28, 2010)

krissy said:
			
		

> @pixy~ that is the color of my soaps if i dont put any color in them



that is wonderful!
I'm doing something wrong mine come out with a off white or yellowish color it must be my oils.


----------



## krissy (Oct 28, 2010)

i think my soap comes out this white in part because all of my oils are solid white. also the whipped cream part is whipped soap that i then spooned onto the top of the soap loaf and let the heat of the soap in gel melt it... kinda like whipped cream does with hot cocoa


----------



## kaelily (Oct 28, 2010)

I love the whipped cream part!  If you posted the picture without saying what it was, hot cocoa is the first thing that comes to my mind.


----------



## ToniD (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh, looks so good.


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 29, 2010)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Oct 30, 2010)

Turned out great!  What a wonderful winter soap!


----------



## dubnica (Oct 30, 2010)

That looks amazing.  great job.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 31, 2010)

That looks yummy.  :wink:


----------



## NancyRogers (Nov 5, 2010)

Krissy, those are just gorgeous!  I love the look of the fluffy white on top.


----------



## dcornett (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow!! They really do look "yummy"


----------



## chrisnkelley (Nov 13, 2010)

YUM!!! I'm in love with the fluffy white topping!


----------



## orangeblossom (Nov 14, 2010)

That looks good enough to drink!  Thanks for posting!  I might have to try this....next year


----------

